# uk visa refusal due to criminal record



## hayley55 (Jun 20, 2015)

hi, i desperatly need some help. my australian boyfriend's uk ancestry visa was refused due to his criminal record. only minor driving offences and one drug possession charge. he was never arrested, only fined. they have refused him under if a person shows a particular disregard for the law. we have asked for an admin review for which im not optimistic. what im wondering is there any point in re applying or is it always going to be a no. many thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You should probably seek professional help.


----------



## hayley55 (Jun 20, 2015)

many thanks. just wondering if anyone had a similar experience


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They are getting quite strict on criminal convictions under the suitability criteria. While minor traffic offence doesn't matter much, drug offences are taken seriously. It depends on the nature of offence, how long ago, penalty imposed, and any steps taken for drug rehabilitation such as attending courses, clinics etc and outcome.


----------



## hayley55 (Jun 20, 2015)

he has possesion of class a drug,wasn't arrested or sentanced,just find. this was 2012


----------



## hayley55 (Jun 20, 2015)

my australian boyfriend's ancestry visa was refused due to his criminal record, under when a person shows a particular disregard for the law. he has never been arrested only fined. he has driving offences but one drug charge for possesion of a class a in 2012. don't know what to do. do they treat every new application seperatly or is it always going to be a no. thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres your previous question and the answers on this subject http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...-refusal-due-criminal-record.html#post7447378

Jo xxx


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No one here knows exactly how your application will be treated. Remember that the ECOs themselves are all separate human beings given some leeway to exercise their own judgment.

However, they will always and forever have a legitimate reason to refuse your boyfriend's visa because the idea of "good character" is very important, and drug possession is not treated lightly. It could very well be that he will always be rejected. Remember that the members here, including the mods, don't have any influence over the decisions made by the home office and appealing to this forum doesn't help you in any way, nor is anyone else's experience an indicator of how yours will go. It's just always going to be uncertain, I'm afraid. You were well-advised to seek legal counsel...


----------

